
Homosexuality Turned On and Off in Fruit Flies - gibsonf1
http://www.livescience.com/animals/071209-fly-genes.html
======
ivankirigin
Generally, it will be interesting when parents can choose the genes of
children. Some fear homogenization. I think that betrays a lack of trust in
the desire to be unique. Just look at glitter on MySpace.

There is also an empathy angle. If people still treat folks in the LGBT
community with disrespect, a parent might be neutral on the issue but not want
avoidable difficulty for their children.

My guess is that this particular issue is quite generational. By the time
people are making the decision to customize the genes of their children, most
will find gay/bi/straight to be perfectly normal.

~~~
dcurtis
Comparing the design of someone's child to the design of someone's MySpace is
horrifyingly scary.

~~~
ivankirigin
Embrace the chaos. You'll just look like an old fart to your kids otherwise.

~~~
dcurtis
To my five-armed 250-IQed blue-haired children that play audio constantly?
Sure.

